
Most Popular Programming Languages 2010 – 2023 (Extrapolated) – By GitHub PRs - soygul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjWn2aJ3o2g
======
soygul
Original GitHub data is for 2012 - 2020. Rest of the data is extrapolated
using linear regression. Programming languages move slowly, so my future
prediction has a decent chance of holding.

I will try predicting further into the future via introducing seasonality and
using a more complex extrapolation formula. We'll see how it goes then.

------
soygul
Update: 2019 Q4 Python data is an extrapolation error. It doesn't swing up
enough to surpass JavaScript. Though it might by 2023, that is yet to be seen.

